# AMD Bulldozer-Test mit FX-6100 aufgetaucht.



## FreezerX (12. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem schon das Topmodell AMD's neuer Bulldozer Architektur - der FX-8150 - eher enttäuschend ist, sind die anderen Modelle bereits gedanklich in den Hintergrund gerückt. 

Nun ist aber auf der kroatischen Seite PC Ekspert ein Test des FX-6100, mit 3 Modulen und 6 Kernen, aufgetaucht. Doch wie schlägt er sich? Ist er möglicherweise ein kleiner Geheimtipp, oder hat er nicht einmal eine Daseinsberechtigung? Hier ein paar ausgewählte Benchmarks und Messungen, jeweils mit Werten von Intel Core i5-2500K, AMD Phenom x6 1055T und AMD Phenom x4 980 BE. Leider wurde der FX-8150 nicht im Test einbezogen. Die AMD Prüflinge wurden alle auf dem Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 getestet, mit 4GB DDR3-1700 RAM. 

Details zum FX-6100: 3 Module, 6 Kerne. Takt 3,3GHz, Turbo bis 3,9GHz. Preis am 12.10: 160€.

*Cinebench 11.5*

5,51 | 2500K
4,98 | 1055T
4,64 | FX-6100 @ 4,7GHz
4,35 | 980
4,07 | FX-6100

*Leisungsaufnahme Gesamtsystem (Last)*

212W | FX-6100
245W | 980
248W | 1055T
295W | FX-6100 @ 4,7GHz


*Fazit:* 
Insgesamt schneidet der FX-6100 durchwachsen ab.
In 7-Zip kann der FX-6100 dem 2500K Paroli bieten. In Cinebench, x.264 Benchmakr und wPrime ist der 3 Modul Bulldozer allerdings quasi allen Vergleichspartnern unterlegen (i5-2300, x4 955+, und zum Teil sogar dem Phenom II x4 840).
Auch in den getesteten Spielen (Dirt3, Mafia II, Stalker CoP,...) setzt der Neue keine Akzente, da er unter oben genannten Vergleichspartnern fast stets das Schlusslicht bildet.
Einzig der Energiebedarf fällt etwas positiver als beim Spitzenmodell auf, da dieser erheblich unter denen von x4 980 und x6 1055T liegt.

Quelle:*** PC Ekspert - Hardware EZine - lanci ::[/URL]



Nachtrag: Unsere Nachbarn (Bonjour!) haben FX-6100 UND FX-8150 getestet. Hardware.fr - Bulldozer Review.
Da sieht man erneut die extremen Ladehemmungen der Architektur. Besonders in Spielen sind die Bulldozer CPUs quasi allem unterlegen was man auftreiben kann...


----------



## Dynamitarde (12. Oktober 2011)

Das hätte besser hier:
*Kommentare zu Prozessoren 
*

hingehört


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2011)

Kein Bulldozer ist zu empfehlen, egal wie viele Module.


----------



## Seabound (12. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwie macht sich AMD mit dem Namen Bulldozer lächerlich. Is doch wohl eher ein laues Lüftchen.


----------



## plaGGy (12. Oktober 2011)

Frage mich, warum der i5 nicht mehr beim Leistungsaufnahmetest dabei war.
Wäre es sonst für die AMD-reige zu peinlich geworden?


----------



## Gazelle (12. Oktober 2011)

Kein Bulldozer ist zu empfehlen? Wieso?


----------



## biohaufen (12. Oktober 2011)

Mein alter Bloomfield ist schneller als diese Krücke


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Kein Bulldozer ist zu empfehlen? Wieso?


 
Wie kann ein 3 oder 2 Moduler besser sein, wenn der 4 Moduler schon am unteren Ende hängt?
Ist doch dann nur logisch, dass ein 2 Moduler selbst gegen einen 955 keine Chance hat.
Selbst gegen einen X3 kackt der 2 Moduler doch ab, was soll das also bringen?
AMD kann den 2 Moduler nur günstiger als den 955 anbieten, sonst bleiben sie drauf sitzen.


----------



## plaGGy (12. Oktober 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Kein Bulldozer ist zu empfehlen? Wieso?


 
Weil es momentan einfach verbranntes Geld ist.
Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, denn der Bully verbrennt ja beim Laufen nochmal zusätzlich Geld mit heißer Luft.
Und zusätzlich bezahlst du das nochmal mit einem Aufpreis...


wenn du nicht HARDCORE-Encoding betreibst, hast du in keiner Desktop Anwendung auch nur 1% mehr Leistung, als du mit einem billigeren und sparsameren intel-Modell oder vma auch nem Phenom 2 bekommen würdest (die idR auch atm allesamt auch noch mehr Leistung zum günstigeren Preis bieten.)


----------



## AMDFan2005 (12. Oktober 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Frage mich, warum der i5 nicht mehr beim Leistungsaufnahmetest dabei war.
> Wäre es sonst für die AMD-reige zu peinlich geworden?


 
Zwei hochintelligente Menschen, ein Gedanke.


----------



## totovo (12. Oktober 2011)

war ja klar, dass es mit den kleineren Modellen nicht besser aussehen wird um Bulldöser...

Ich hatte mehr erhofft, aber naja...

AMD wäre wahrscheinlich besser gefahren, hätten wie den Phenom II etwas aufgebohrt, mehr Cache, zusätliche FPU´s 2Kerne mehr und einen Shrink auf 32nm + besseren Turbomodus und ich bin sicher man hätte zumindest die jetzigen Core I´s in Schach halten können!


----------



## Skysnake (12. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kein Bulldozer ist zu empfehlen, egal wie viele Module.


 Ja, so deutlich muss man das leider sagen.

Wenn einer mit einem BD liebäugeln kann, dann der, der seine Programme selbst schreibt/compiliert, und FMA4/XOP nutzen kann. Da ist es mal einen BLICK! wert. Ob es sich lohnt, wird dann der Einzelfall zeigen. Das trifft aber wohl selbst auf >50% des Servermarkts nicht zu. Bei Desktop wohl >>99% 

Den Launch hätte man sich wirklich sparen können. Ich glaube nämlich nicht, das wir den 8150 für ~150€ oder gar darunter sehen werden. Mehr ist er für den Desktop/Gamer aber in meinen Augen nicht wirklich wert. Ich würde für 100€ wohl zuschlagen, aber nicht mehr! Dabei darf Intel die Preise aber natürlich nicht verändern, also weder nach oben noch nach unten.

Wenn die Preise für SB weiter fallen, dann wirds für AMD eben immer übler, und wenn Sie steigen, zahl ich trotzdem nicht mehr, da SB eben schon so billig war. Der Preis wird wieder fallen, spätestens mit IB.


----------



## Ralle@ (12. Oktober 2011)

Das Geld hätte AMD besser investieren können.
und ja was AMD wenn die Ivy Bridge kommt? Nimm 2 zahl 1 oder verschenken die dann alle CPUs?


----------



## cultraider (12. Oktober 2011)

schade dachte der 4100 wäre der p/l hammer für meinen 2t pc...so wird es wohl auf einen 955 hinaus laufen...
die bräuchten mal nen neuen "thunderbird"


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn einer mit einem BD liebäugeln kann, dann der, der seine Programme selbst schreibt/compiliert, und FMA4/XOP nutzen kann. Da ist es mal einen BLICK! wert. Ob es sich lohnt, wird dann der Einzelfall zeigen. Das trifft aber wohl selbst auf >50% des Servermarkts nicht zu. Bei Desktop wohl >>99%



Die Idee gab es bei uns in der Firma, die Software speziell darauf zuzuschreiben, eben um die Features nutzen zu können, aber der Aufwand ist zu groß, die APU war/ist einfach die bessere Lösung für unseren Fall.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Den Launch hätte man sich wirklich sparen können. Ich glaube nämlich nicht, das wir den 8150 für ~150€ oder gar darunter sehen werden. Mehr ist er für den Desktop/Gamer aber in meinen Augen nicht wirklich wert. Ich würde für 100€ wohl zuschlagen, aber nicht mehr! Dabei darf Intel die Preise aber natürlich nicht verändern, also weder nach oben noch nach unten.



Jop, keine Ahnung, was AMD da in den letzten Jahre entwickelt hat und wer da mal gesagt hat "Moment, Leute, irgendwie läuft der nicht gut", aber der ist wohl nicht erhört worden.
Jetzt aber die K10.5 Architektur skrinken, bringt auch nichts mehr, der Zug ist abgefahren.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn die Preise für SB weiter fallen, dann wirds für AMD eben immer übler, und wenn Sie steigen, zahl ich trotzdem nicht mehr, da SB eben schon so billig war. Der Preis wird wieder fallen, spätestens mit IB.


 
Mehr Geld als für den 1090T kann AMD nicht für den FX8150 verlangen, denn er ist nicht mehr wert.
Den 3 Moduler für 110€ und den 2 Moduler für 80€, mehr sehe ich da nicht.
Und ein möglichen FX8160 oder 8180 wird es auch nicht bringen.
Das hätte man machen können, wenn man dicht dran gewesen wäre, ist man aber nicht.


----------



## bulldozer (12. Oktober 2011)

joa, die FX-61xx scheinen mit Phenom X4 zu konkurieren, so wie erwartet.
Die FX-41xx werden sich dann wohl bei Phenom X2 ~ X3 einreihen.... nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei die IPC für nen bisschen mehr Kerne aufzugeben, hat im Endeffekt nichts gebracht außer, dass Bulldozer bei low-threaded apps nur noch schlechter als der Vorgänger ist.


----------



## _chris_ (12. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn ich gehofft habe, dass BD nicht besser wird als der 2600k, finde ich es schlecht, dass AMD doch so besch***** abgeschnitten hatt, denn wenn das so weitergeht, regiert Intel und AMD kann sich nicht mehr über Wasser halten. Das würde eine Preisdiktatur von Intel zur Folge haben.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Oktober 2011)

Leistungstechnisch kann man die FX6xx0 und FX4xx0 dann wohl schon völlig in die Tonne treten... was für ein Reinfall.


<--- This is AMD's Bulldozer. If we all push together really hard, he might actually start rolling...


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2011)

_chris_ schrieb:


> Das würde eine Preisdiktatur von Intel zur Folge haben.


 
Das wird nicht passieren, Intel weiß, dass sie jetzt nicht plötzlich den Preis des i5 2500 auf 300€ erhöhen können.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Oktober 2011)

Quanti, ja das ist es halt. Wenn man so optimiert, kann man in vielen Fällen halt gleich die APU nehmen. BTW. Frag mal, ob die mit ECC abgesichert ist. Wenn ja, fliegt BD für alles raus, wo man mit Grafik arbeitet, es sei denn mal nimmt einen großen Cluster mit GPUs, wo man auf beiden Seiten extrem viel Leistung braucht, wobei... Da nimmt man keinen BD 

Ganz im Ernst?

Ich weiß grad nicht, wo es sich wirklich lohnen soll einen BD zu nehmen. Die APUs mit der iGPU könnten da wirklich an vielen Stellen dem BD das Wasser abgraben. Wenn man eh optimieren muss, kann man gleich die APU nehmen, oder die dezidierte GPU -.- Ich seh grad wirklich von Minute zu Minute schwärzer für AMD


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich seh grad wirklich von Minute zu Minute schwärzer für AMD


 
Im Vergleich zum Bulldozer ist ein schwarzes Loch ein sehr (er)hellendes Objekt. 
Wahrscheinlich wissen die meisten AMD Ingenieure besser über ein schwarze Loch bescheid als über den Bulldozer.


----------



## _chris_ (12. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das wird nicht passieren, Intel weiß, dass sie jetzt nicht plötzlich den Preis des i5 2500 auf 300€ erhöhen können.


 
Ich meinte eher, dass dies mit CPUs in Zukunft passieren kann, wenn Spiele oder Anwendungen mehr Leistung benötigen (Desktopbereich). Da bleibt einem nur Intel oder auf Leistung verzichten. Wobei wenn das niemand zaheln kann, dann muss Intel wiederum mit den Preisen runter gehen .


----------



## plaGGy (12. Oktober 2011)

_chris_ schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich gehofft habe, dass BD nicht besser wird als der 2600k, finde ich es schlecht, dass AMD doch so besch***** abgeschnitten hatt, denn wenn das so weitergeht, regiert Intel und AMD kann sich nicht mehr über Wasser halten. Das würde eine Preisdiktatur von Intel zur Folge haben.



Wird es nicht, aber das hab ich schon versucht im "470 Comment +"-Thread zu erläutern. Kann man da dann nachlesen.



_chris_ schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher, dass dies mit CPUs in Zukunft  passieren kann, wenn Spiele oder Anwendungen mehr Leistung benötigen  (Desktopbereich). Da bleibt einem nur Intel oder auf Leistung  verzichten. Wobei wenn das niemand zaheln kann, dann muss Intel wiederum  mit den Preisen runter gehen .


 
Aber wie ich gerade sehen, hast du dir die Antwort ja mehr oder weniger selbst gegeben^^


----------



## FreezerX (12. Oktober 2011)

Aus Ingenieurssicht kann ich sagen, das bei der Entwicklung was ganz und gar nicht stimmt. Offenbar lauter "Ja"-Sager, und aufkommende Probleme einfach unter den Tisch kehren. 

Es gibt viele bekannte, verbreitete Konzepte für Entwicklungspläne. Und in denen ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil die Verhinderung eines GAUs. Was macht AMD?


----------



## Der Schpammer (12. Oktober 2011)

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es nächstes Jahr besser wird. Wenn Intel diese Architektur benutzen würde, könnte der Bulldozer wohl einiges plätten, aber bei der relativ kleinen Firma AMD kann man leider nicht von 0 auf 100. Ich wünsch es ja AMD, dass sie mal nen Hammer gegen Intel in der Hand haben, würde mal so richtig schön Schwung in die Branche bringen.


----------



## FreezerX (12. Oktober 2011)

Neuer Test mit 6100, 8150 und vielen anderen Freunden, siehe Startpost, bzw: Hier.
Besonders in Spielen werden die beiden Bullis von quasi allem geschlagen, was man in einen CPU Sockel stecken kann, nur Bananen wären langsamer.

Im Ernst zum Thema Bananen. Bei dem neuen Test im Spiel "Shogun" produzieren Bulldozer und Bananen sogar wirklich gleich viele Frames per Second.


----------



## Eckism (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich raff das wirklich nicht! Wie kann man mehrere Jahre entwickeln und es fällt niemanden auf, das da was überhaupt nicht stimmt? Die planen den Prozessor und bauen ihn "Blind nach Zeichnung" ohne da irgendwelche Tests der Einzelnen Einheiten zu machen!? Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das Teil wirklich so beschissen ist, wie er nunmal jetzt ist! Hat AMD gedacht, das die Software mittlerweile auf nem gewissen Stand ist und eigentlich zu fortschrittlich Entwickelt oder was ist da passiert? Das ist ja wie Papierflieger aus 500€ Scheinen zu basteln und immer schön aus'n Fenster raus damit...

Warum reagiert AMD nichtmal und erklärt, was die überhaupt mit Bulldozer bezwecken wollten? Es wäre wahrscheinlich weniger peinlich für sie, wenn sie mal reinen Tisch machen, klar passieren Fehler, aber so zu tun, als wenn Bulli schon immer so sein sollte halte ich für falsch.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Oktober 2011)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Im Ernst zum Thema Bananen. Bei dem neuen Test im Spiel "Shogun" produzieren Bulldozer und Bananen sogar wirklich gleich viele Frames per Second.


 
Tatsächlich - und dabei verbrauchen die Bananen noch weniger Energie


----------



## blackout24 (12. Oktober 2011)

Wir sehen uns bei 22 nm wieder AMD!


----------



## derP4computer (12. Oktober 2011)

Das ist wirklich traurig mit dem Bulldozer.
Zumindestens ist mein Avatar zutreffend.


----------



## Alex555 (12. Oktober 2011)

Tja das war halt wie beim Pokern. 
AMD hat geblufft, intel ist jedoch nicht darauf hereingefallen. 
So ein Witz, ein FX6100 verkackt in jedem Spiel gegen den alten X4 955. 
Und bei Starcraft 2 schlägt laut pcgh test ein E8400 @ 3.6GHz den FX8150   (zwar nutzt das Spiel nicht mehr als 2Kerne, aber die Leistung pro Takt zeigt SC2 sehr gut)


----------



## spionkaese (12. Oktober 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich traurig mit dem Bulldozer.
> Zumindestens ist mein Avatar zutreffend.


Ne, der fährt zu schnell.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2011)

_chris_ schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher, dass dies mit CPUs in Zukunft passieren kann, wenn Spiele oder Anwendungen mehr Leistung benötigen (Desktopbereich). Da bleibt einem nur Intel oder auf Leistung verzichten. Wobei wenn das niemand zaheln kann, dann muss Intel wiederum mit den Preisen runter gehen .


 
Wo wird denn mehr Leistung beim Spielen benötigt?
Mit einem Q6600 kannst du auch alles problemlos spielen, ebenso wie mit einem 955.
In der Beziehung sehe ich keine Probleme entstehen.
Auch ein AMD wird immer reichen um aktuelle Games spielen zu können.


----------



## Jonas280791 (12. Oktober 2011)

Hier wird ja AMD abgestempelt als hätten sie wieder eine Teildefekte CPU in denn Markt geworfen, die nichts kann!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2011)

Schön saufen kannst du dir die Ergebnisse nun mal nicht.


----------



## derP4computer (12. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schön saufen kannst du dir die Ergebnisse nun mal nicht.


 Und ob das geht, du mußt es nur oft genug wiederholen.


----------



## Gazelle (12. Oktober 2011)

Wie gestört ist denn das eigentlich? Da warten alle ewig auf Bulldozer und freuen sich darauf, dass Intel Konkurrenz bekommt und dann ist das so ein Reinfall, für was dann bitte diese ganzen AM3+ Boards entwockeln, hätte man sich als 955 er Nutzer auch gleich ein AM3 Board kaufen können und drauf scheißen ob man irgendwann aufrüstet!
Zum Glück hab ich mich für den 955er entschieden, das war wohl die beste Lösung, aber das sollte eigentlich die beste Lösung mit Option auf Aufrüstung in 2 Jahren werden und was ist Pfiffkaas .....wie kann man nur so lange entwickeln und so eine gequirrlte *ihr wisst was hier steht* produzieren.
So kann man sich natürlich auch vom Bildschirm knallen und Intel gehörig in die Karten spielen, die werden heute Abend ein Riesenparty veranstalten und das Gehalt alles Mitarbeiter um 50% erhöhen und erstmal alle für 2 Wochen in den Urlaub schicken!
Man DU!!!

(Wer Fehler findet darf sie an die Wand klatschen)

Ich frage mich dann aber ernsthaft was diese Benchmarks sollen: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,848744/Test-Bulldozer-FX-8150-Gelungenes-Comeback-fuer-AMD-Test-des-Tages/CPU/Test/?page=3


----------



## Citynomad (12. Oktober 2011)

€: falscher Thread aber egal... 

Auch der 6100 ist ja nicht gerade der Überflieger und mMn eher als Ersatz für die Phenom 2 X3 zu sehen.


----------



## Bigdaddy168 (12. Oktober 2011)

hmm... schade eigentlich, hatte mehr erhofft, aber ich habe es geahnt, dass der architekturwechsel nicht die, von den meisten erhoffte leistung bringt... War aber mutig von AMD, die K10 architektur (welche ja im prinzip auf athlon64 basiert) abzulösen. Ein ziemlich großes manko ist auch, dass Windows 7 die prozesse nicht optimal auf die module aufteilt, was wiederrum dazu führt, dass die module nicht gleichmäßig belastet werden. Unter Windows 8 sieht das ganze schon wieder ganz anders aus. Hier eine kleine Vorschau
Bin mir aber sicher, dass die nächste Bulldozer-Generation da weitaus besser abschneiden wird..


----------



## spionkaese (12. Oktober 2011)

Bigdaddy168 schrieb:


> hmm... schade eigentlich, hatte mehr erhofft, aber ich habe es geahnt, dass der architekturwechsel nicht die, von den meisten erhoffte leistung bringt... War aber mutig von AMD, die K10 architektur (welche ja im prinzip auf athlon64 basiert) abzulösen. Ein ziemlich großes manko ist auch, dass Windows 7 die prozesse nicht optimal auf die module aufteilt, was wiederrum dazu führt, dass die module nicht gleichmäßig belastet werden. Unter Windows 8 sieht das ganze schon wieder ganz anders aus. Hier eine kleine Vorschau
> Bin mir aber sicher, dass die nächste Bulldozer-Generation da weitaus besser abschneiden wird..


Joa, klar.
Du weisst aber das die nur ~10% effektiver werden soll?


----------



## derP4computer (12. Oktober 2011)

> Unter Windows 8 sieht das ganze schon wieder ganz anders aus. Hier eine kleine Vorschau


Ja, aber wer spielt schon SolidWorks? 

Danke für den Link.


----------



## Bigdaddy168 (12. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Joa, klar.
> Du weisst aber das die nur ~10% effektiver werden soll?


 
Ich würde durchaus mit nem größeren performancezuwachs rechnen. das problem liegt ja zZ nicht nur in der hardware, sondern auch viel an der software (sprich Windows), die noch nicht "ordentlich" mit der neuen architektur umgehen kann. Die probleme mit der hardware bei einer neuen Architektur mal außen vor gelassen. Meiner Meinung nach sind die aber auch nicht zu drastisch. Da hat AMD versucht, ein wenig mit takt zu kompensieren, was aber nicht ordentlich funktioniert, weil die kerne nicht optimal ausgelastet werden und somit der turbo geringer ausfällt... usw. Teufelskreis


----------



## NCphalon (12. Oktober 2011)

Erinndert sich noch jemand an Quadfather/4x4? Hab da grad en kleines deja vu^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Wie gestört ist denn das eigentlich? Da warten alle ewig auf Bulldozer und freuen sich darauf, dass Intel Konkurrenz bekommt und dann ist das so ein Reinfall, für was dann bitte diese ganzen AM3+ Boards entwockeln, hätte man sich als 955 er Nutzer auch gleich ein AM3 Board kaufen können und drauf scheißen ob man irgendwann aufrüstet!


 
Die neuen Bretter bieten halt mehr Features.


----------



## gariman (12. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht sollte man auf Windows 8 und eine ARM CPU für den Desktop warten, dürfte ja nicht schwer werden schneller als Bulldozer zu sein!


----------



## Gazelle (12. Oktober 2011)

Ja die features sind mir aber egal, das einzige ist UEFI!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Ja die features sind mir aber egal, das einzige ist UEFI!


 
Nö, du hast USB 3 intern, du hast mehr Sata Ports...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die neuen Bretter bieten halt mehr Features.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, du hast USB 3 intern, du hast mehr Sata Ports...


 Die 9er Chipsätze und die SB950 haben *KEIN* USB3 und die gleiche Anzahl SATA-6gbps. Bitte vor dem posten informieren!

Neue Features ... ähm ... SLI. Das war's.


----------



## Gazelle (12. Oktober 2011)

Jaja ist schon gut 

@Marc:
Wie die 970er haben kein USB 3???
Was hältst du von Bulli?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die 9er Chipsätze und die SB950 haben *KEIN* USB3 und die gleiche Anzahl SATA-6gbps. Bitte vor dem posten informieren!


 
die Plattform bietet diese Features an, egal ob nativ oder über einen Controller.
Dann zeig mir mal ein AM3 Brett, bei dem man intern 2x USB 3 anschließen kann.



Gazelle schrieb:


> Wie die 970er haben kein USB 3???
> Was hältst du von Bulli?



Damit meint Marc, dass USB 3 nicht im Chipsatz ist, sondern über extra Controller geliefert wird.


----------



## _chris_ (12. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo wird denn mehr Leistung beim Spielen benötigt?
> Mit einem Q6600 kannst du auch alles problemlos spielen, ebenso wie mit einem 955.
> In der Beziehung sehe ich keine Probleme entstehen.
> Auch ein AMD wird immer reichen um aktuelle Games spielen zu können.


 


_chris_ schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher, dass dies mit CPUs *in Zukunft* passieren kann, wenn Spiele oder Anwendungen mehr Leistung benötigen (Desktopbereich). Da bleibt einem nur Intel oder auf Leistung verzichten. Wobei wenn das niemand zaheln kann, dann muss Intel wiederum mit den Preisen runter gehen .



In Zukunft wir eventuell mehr Leistung benötigt .


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2011)

In Zukunft wird immer mal mehr Leistung nötig, aber wenn du eben bedenkst, wie alt der Q6600 schon ist, wird auch ein AMD immer ausreichend sein um eine Spieleplattform zu bilden.
Das Game, das auf einem neu erscheinenden AMD Prozessor ruckelt, will ich mal sehen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir mal ein AM3 Brett, bei dem man intern 2x USB 3 anschließen kann.


Schaust du deinen Post eigentlich auch ab und zu ob das, was du schreibst korrekt ist? Oder feuerst du permanent Halbwissen oder gar falsche Aussagen raus? Alleine heute habe ich dich mehrfach korrigieren müssen - leider. Laut Geizhals bietet zwei Asrock-Platinen intern doppelt USB3: 

Mainboards/AMD Sockel AM3 (DDR3) 2/2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2011)

Beeindruckend 

Ich hatte bisher nur die MSI Bretter im Auge gehabt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Oktober 2011)

Ist es so schwer, 2min selbst zu gucken bevor du ein falsches Posting absetzt? Am Ende glaubt dir einer, weil du 50k (gespammte ) Posts hast


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ist es so schwer, 2min selbst zu gucken bevor du ein falsches Posting absetzt? Am Ende glaubt dir einer, weil du 50k (gespammte ) Posts hast


 
An Asrock hab ich da nicht gedacht, von MSI wusste ich das und nee ich gucke nicht nach, sowas weiß ich eben.
Aber Asrock macht schon viel komische Sachen, wie das P67 Transformer. 

Außerdem, was soll das mit dem "mehrfach korrigieren"?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Oktober 2011)

Du wusstest es nicht, sonst hättest du diese falsche Aussage nicht getätigt ... lange Rede, kurz Sinn: Bitte einfach noch mal checken was wirklich stimmt, dann posten.


----------



## Wincenty (12. Oktober 2011)

ein glück das ich meinem freund eine 955BE in seinen PC gepflanzt hab der Bulldozer scheint ja ein Mega Flop zu werden ich hatte gehofft das er mal endlich Intel mal eine in die Fre**e hauen kann aber es scheint eurern Posts nach eher auszusehen das AMD grad mit dem Bulldozer ein Selbstmordattentat ausübt

Solange wir Konsolen-entfernt- haben solange muss Intel auf High overendPreise für CPUs verzichten wer braucht den schon einen 16 Kernen mit 4GHz 1GB L1 8GB L2 16GB L3 Cache wenn schon ein zu 80% heruntergetakteter Q6600 ausreicht um 90% der PC-Spiele mit 16x Oversampling mit max Grafik zu zocken
das war ja mal gemein für uns armen PC-Zocker die so gern am PC fummeln

EDIT: da sich der BD als Flop zeigt erübrigt sich meine Frage ja ob ich einen BD in meinen Gigabyte Ga-790FXT-UD5P pflanzen kann


----------



## Pal_Calimero (14. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kein Bulldozer ist zu empfehlen, egal wie viele Module.


 
Dem ist nichts mehr hinzufügen. Was hat sich eigentlich AMD dabei gedacht? Allein schon das Ding FX zunennen ist ein Frechheit. Vielleicht war das der Grund warum der CEO gehen musste. Hoffentlich arbeitet AMD kräftigt daran, nur dann seh ich Hoffnung und ein gesunden Markt.


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Bulldozer ist zu empfehlen, egal wie viele Module.


 
Ich weiß nicht ob du deine Kommentare auch selbst lest. 50k Posts und scheinbar nur Spamm und Unsinn im Sinn.
Der Stromverbrauch des FX- 6100 ist doch deutlich geringer als der Phenom II 980 und die Leistung insgesamt vergleichbar, bzw in Anwendungen schneller und deutlich besser übertaktbar.
Zu einem guten Preis (120 Euro) ist dieser dem Phenom II 980 vorzuziehen. Warum sollte er denn dann nicht zu empfehlen sein?



			
				Pal_Calimero schrieb:
			
		

> Dem ist nichts mehr hinzufügen. Was hat sich eigentlich AMD dabei gedacht? Allein schon das Ding FX zunennen ist ein Frechheit. Vielleicht war das der Grund warum der CEO gehen musste. Hoffentlich arbeitet AMD kräftigt daran, nur dann seh ich Hoffnung und ein gesunden Markt.


 
Darf ein Unternehmen jetzt nicht mehr Marketing betreiben, weil die FX CPu´s vor 6 Jahren mal deutlich mehr gekostet haben?
Der Name ist doch völli egal, man versucht eben möglichst viel Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen.

Und warum soll man keine CPU empfehlen können? Reviews gibt es erst von dem FX-8150.
Darunterliegende Modelle kann man selbst günstig Richtung 5ghz übertakten und sind deswegen zu den i3 und kleinen nicht übertaktbaren i5 eine alternative.
Guck dir mal den Idle Stromverbrauch eines 970 er Mainboards an, der liegt gleichauf mit dem Intel Boards.
Führ doch deine Behauptung mal mit gehaltvollen Argumenten aus.


----------



## AL3CH (14. Oktober 2011)

Sooo schlecht is der Bulldozer auch wieder nicht, meine ich. 
Leider ist es leistungsmäßig ein Stillstand bisheriger AMD CPUs und bis auf ein paar Szenarien wo er an den 2600K rankommt.
Zuwenig für das  was sich alle erwartet haben, aber man muß auch mal aussprechen das AMD viel Mut bewiesen hat, mal eine ganz neue
Architektur einzuführen. Der jetzige 8150 sehe ich mehr als Prototypen der verkauft wird, und hoffe auf die verbesserten Modelle,
die meinen jetzigen 1055 X6 ablösen, bis dahin bleibt er drin. Außer man bekommt nen 8150 mit 95W hin.
Zum thema FX.. hab noch einen FX-62 , sogar der sollte noch die jetzigen Games mit meiner 5870 eyefinity 6 flüssig darstellen können.
Also theoretische vs. nutzbare Leistung...
"Damals" war er die Leistunsspitze, die neuen haben das Kürzel nicht wirklich verdient meine ich.
Es wär ja genug wenn man eine Top CPU so benennt, nicht ne ganze Reihe, die es leider Leistungsmäßig nicht verdienen.
Das K für die Unlocked CPUs sollte man Intel lassen, und bei den FX oder Black Edition CPUs bleiben..


----------

